# Whiz soda signs?



## kypinguy (Dec 31, 2007)

I know that this is a bit off topic, but this is the only place I've found any information at all about "Whiz" soda.  I just recently purchased a metal advertising sign for Whiz, and I'm looking for more information on both the sign and the soda itself.  If anyone has any information, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi kypinguy and welcome to the Forum!  All I know about Whiz soda is that there were a few Maine bottling companies that carried that brand and all of them appeared to have it in the 1920s.  I haven't seen an embossed bottle with that name on it yet.  Can you post a pic of the sign?

 - Sam


----------



## bubbas dad (Dec 31, 2007)

welcome to the forum. i posted a wiz bottle awhile back. never did find out much, but here's a link if it will help. i've only seen 2 of the bottles so i'm not sure how rare they are.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-75477/mpage-1/key-wiz/tm.htm#75477


----------



## kypinguy (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's the pic - I'm almost positive that it's original, but I'm no expert . . .


----------



## sodaman (Dec 31, 2007)

here's an original fan pull i have from the WHIZ Co. the address on the paper label reads "THE WHIZ COMPANY 95 MADISON AVENUE NEW YORK N.Y. U.S.A." . fan pull is from the 1930's . hope , this helps .


----------



## idigjars (Jan 1, 2008)

Mike, welcome to the forum.  Nice sign.  thanks for sharing the pic   Paul


----------



## idigjars (Jan 1, 2008)

Sodaman, nice pic also.  Thanks for sharing the pic and the info.  Paul


----------

